# EPS to DST ???



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

I have one simple file to convert from EPS to DST file. Is there a simple way to convert this? This is my personal file, so feel to see if you think it would be too much to do. I'm only wanting it in white thread. Thank you for any input you can give.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

you need it digitized? just a simple fill pattern sew out? is that all? or an outline satin stitch? The graphic looks weird when I try and download it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

It must be digitized. There isn't a simple way to just "convert" an artwork file to a embroidery machine file.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

nope, there's not.. I'm doing it now for you.. PM me for an email address., I'll send you the DST.. I have a purchased version of PE-Designs Next from Brother. I bought the full version when I had my Brother embroidery machine.. I pretty much just digitize and farm my embroidery out now until I can get my 15 needle machine. There is some free stuff out there., it's just not very good.. although for that logo, it would probably work just fine.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

Here you go. rename the file and remove the .zip
I digitized the white in the middle.. I hope that was right


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow thank you everyone for the replies. And thank you so much AE7HF for doing that.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

AE7HF, I renamed the file after downloading but I can't unzip it.


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I emailed it


----------



## corpgirl (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm having the same problem trying to get a company logo embroidered on a shirt as a gift for my boss. Corporate sent me an EPS file of the logo but the graphic company is requesting a DST file. It has 3 different colors but I'm willing to do just one if that makes it easier?


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Can anyone else convert this file for me? I will be using it on a dark hat, so I need the arrows in white. Unfortunately I couldn't get the file to work that AE7HF sent me. Thank you for any help you can give


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

Ok. Sorry it didn't work out what's the problem it won't Sew out?


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Yea, thank you very much for the effort.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

yngfireman said:


> Can anyone else convert this file for me? I will be using it on a dark hat, so I need the arrows in white. Unfortunately I couldn't get the file to work that AE7HF sent me. Thank you for any help you can give


Are you looking for a free or paid service?

The file that AE7HF made for you....can you read the file on the machine atleast? If you can explain in detail then perhaps there might not be a need to get the design redigitized and AE7HF's file will be good enough. I'm sure its something at your end that you're not doing correctly.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Express D, I'm sorry I don't know why it wouldn't work. I only screen print so I am at the mercy of someone else. This is my logo that I am just trying the design to see if it works for me. Again I will be using it on a dark hat, so I need the arrows in white. Unfortunately I couldn't get the file to work that AE7HF sent me. Thank you for any help you can give


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

email us the file and I'll check it for you.


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

You couldn't get the file to work?

Can you explain in detail so we can try to figure out the issue here instead of us having to ask you every detail.....

did you manage to open the design on your software or machine?

did the design look fine on the machine screen?

or was it a problem with the outcome of the actual embroidery that didn't work for you.

If you can explain yourself in detail I would be able to help but I cannot keep asking you to explain the problem.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Here I will give you my e/mail, just in case you don't want to give yours out. [email protected]


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Or give me your e/mail


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Received the dst file.

Its an empty file. There is nothing in it.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

That's what I received, I guess that's why it didn't work


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you after a free or paid service?

If free, google and you will find several digitizers who will do it for free.

If paid you can get in touch with us or any other digitizer on here. Some on here might also do it for free.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Not trying to be picky, but what will you charge me for this one time digitizing?


----------



## Express D (Mar 21, 2014)

$15.00 is our normal rate for left chest logo.


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Will that be the size for a full size on hat AND where I could use it smaller on one half corner of the hat as well?


----------



## nativenurture (May 17, 2018)

AE7HF said:


> nope, there's not.. I'm doing it now for you.. PM me for an email address., I'll send you the DST.. I have a purchased version of PE-Designs Next from Brother. I bought the full version when I had my Brother embroidery machine.. I pretty much just digitize and farm my embroidery out now until I can get my 15 needle machine. There is some free stuff out there., it's just not very good.. although for that logo, it would probably work just fine.


I also have an alreaqdy digitized logo already vector but Corel Draw will not allow me to convert directly. This logo has 3 colors and all I need is each color to be exported as a .dst. Can anyone help me? I am in a rush-type situation. -Thanks in advance


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

nativenurture said:


> all I need is each color to be exported as a .dst


It sounds like you think there is a program where you import corel shapes and just export as a DST? It doesn't exist. Embroidery is not like other graphics where you simply convert them from one type to another.

Anyone with digitizing software should be able to automatically convert the shapes into stitches. It would take me 5 minutes.

Are you looking for something that stitches like complete crap? Because that is what you will get from any program that automatically converts shapes to stitches.

If you want something that will stitch correctly and look decent, the shapes need to be manually digitized. That takes a lot more time which is why it is rarely done for free.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

a couple of things. unless you have digitizing or embroidery software, you won't be able to open the dst file. you need to either email it or take it on a thumb drive to an embroidery shop. THEY'll be able to read it.

second of all, the file isn't good. it looks like it was done with a point and click software and it will sew out terribly.

here is a pic of the simulation....


----------

